# Tagesausflug - Nordsee angeln vom Boot



## DerSchlangen (10. März 2013)

Guten Tag zusammen...

Ich suche Informationen und Tipps für einen Tagesausflug an die Nordsee.
Wir sind zwei Personen ggf. drei und wollen gerne mal vom Boot bzw. Kutter aus angeln. Da wir kein taugliches Gerät haben müsste es auch eine Leihausrüstung geben.

Ich denke als Startpunkt kommen auch Häfen in Holland in Frage so lange man sich im Boot auch auf Deutsch verständigen kann.

Hat jemand ein paar Tipps oder konkrete Boote mit dem er/sie gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat?

Vielen Dank im vorraus.


----------



## offense80 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Tagesausflug - Nordsee angeln vom Boot*

Versuche es mal von Büsum aus mit der Blauort. Der Kutter ist wirklich gut, und Eggi ( der Kapitän ) versteht sein Handwerk wirklich. Sei es zum Dorschangeln, oder im Sommer auf Makrele. So einen bemühten Kapitän habe ich noch auf keinem Schiff erlebt. Und wenn ihr nichts fangen solltet.....in der Nähe des Hafens gibt es ganz tolle Fischbuden, an denen man sich gut den Frust "wegfressen" kann :q


----------



## DerSchlangen (11. März 2013)

*AW: Tagesausflug - Nordsee angeln vom Boot*

Danke, ich werde erstmal im Internet die Blauort suchen


----------



## snofla (11. März 2013)

*AW: Tagesausflug - Nordsee angeln vom Boot*

hi Marcel

hier für Holland ne Adresse

www.hoekzeehengelsport.nl


----------



## DerSchlangen (11. März 2013)

*AW: Tagesausflug - Nordsee angeln vom Boot*

Ich hab mir die Blauort eben angeschaut. Da gibt es aber kein Leihequipment?!

Danke für den Link in Holland, werde mich da Morgen mal einlesen.


----------



## Zölfisch (12. März 2013)

*AW: Tagesausflug - Nordsee angeln vom Boot*

Noch ein Vorschlag,

mit Kapitän Steffens von Bensersiel aus. Der Kutter ist die Möve.
Hat auch Leihgerät an Bord.
Bin selbst schon ein paarmal auf Makrele mitgefahren, die Fangergebnisse waren immer zufriedenstellend.

Der Kutter fährt allerdings erst ab Mai ( Makrele und Dorsch).

Gruß und Petri Heil:m
von Zölfisch (Jäger des Schuppenwildes)


----------



## Gohann (12. März 2013)

*AW: Tagesausflug - Nordsee angeln vom Boot*

Kommt auch ein wenig drauf an, was Du fangen möchtest! Im Sommer Makrelen und in den restlichen Jahreszeiten Saisonfisch wie Dorsch, Wittling, Plattfisch oder Wolfsbarsch. Da kann ich dir einen Trip nach Nieuwpoort in Belgien empfehlen. Schau mal unter: www.jonathan.be nach. Das sind von Dormagen um 300 km Fahrt. Die bieten auf den schnellen Booten halbe Tage Makrelenangeln in den Sommermonaten an. Bedeutet 7.00-12.00 Uhr Angeln und abends liegen die ersten Makrelen auf dem Grill.
Leihgerät haben die Leute auch!

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## offense80 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Tagesausflug - Nordsee angeln vom Boot*

Hast du bei Eggi mal angerufen wegen Leihangeln?? Also ich bin mir fast sicher, das es das da auf jeden Fall an Bord gibt. Ruf ihn einfach mal an, er ist sehr nett und auskunftsbereit.

Liebe Grüße

Michael #6


----------



## Finally (13. März 2013)

*AW: Tagesausflug - Nordsee angeln vom Boot*

Hallo,

hier ist ein Link für einen ganz besonderen Ausflug. Es kommt natürlich darauf an, wann du fahren und welche Fische du fangen möchtest. Mit der Verständigung ist es etwas schwierig, aber mit Google-Übersetzer habe ich das für die Buchung bisher immer hinbekommen. Ist nicht ganz billig, aber zu 5. habt ihr Platz genug und seid wirklich unter euch. Außerdem ist man in gut 2,5 Stunden vor Ort.

http://www.quovadissportvisserij.nl/

Viele Grüße
Arno


----------



## Gohann (14. März 2013)

*AW: Tagesausflug - Nordsee angeln vom Boot*

Hallo Arno, toller Link. Genau das was ich so gewohnt bin. Preise OK und auch ne Möglichkeit zu Übernachten. Auf Hai im Sommer fischen wollen die wenigsten. Für mich wäre solch eine Fischerei immer interessant. Ich glaube wir bleiben mal in Kontakt und tauschen uns aus. Wir wohnen ja auch nicht weit voneinander entfernt. Da kann man immer mal was planen.

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## DerSchlangen (21. März 2013)

*AW: Tagesausflug - Nordsee angeln vom Boot*

Danke erstmal für alle Tipps!
Es hat sich was neues ergeben:
Ich mache um Vatertag rum Urlaub in Cuxhaven und würde von dort oder aus der nähe dort starten. Rahmenbedingungen würden die gleichen bleiben. Habe im Internet nur die MS Jahn Cux gefunden doch bei denen steht das die keine Angelausfahrten mehr anbieten.


----------

